# Lower Flint (Albany Ga)



## sgtgacop (Jul 30, 2014)

Paddled along the Lower Flint and took a few photos.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jul 30, 2014)

nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## carver (Jul 31, 2014)

Beautiful area, well captured too


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2014)

That river is one of the treasures of Southwest Georgia.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like it needs to be fished!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 31, 2014)

Great shots!  Always look different from that perspective - well done.


----------



## Timberchicken (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool pictures!


----------



## mlbfish (Aug 3, 2014)

Great captures of a relaxing day on the river.


----------



## quinn (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## sgtgacop (Aug 5, 2014)

Thx guys.  First time I've been able to get on the water this year.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sweet!  Thanks for sharing the shots!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 5, 2014)

Fine shots.  Thanks for taking us along.


----------

